# hilfe, hab meine ordnerrechte irgendwie total geschrottet



## Rios (28. Juli 2002)

Also ich benutze, WS_FTP und ich habe, um ein upload script zu testen einen unterordner die rechte 777 gegeben, danach hat mir das programm komischerweise angezeit, dass jetzt ALLE ordner 777 hätten (was wohl einfach ein Anzeigebug ist)
Danach hab ich die wieder zurückgesetzt auf 644, nur hab ichs jetzt irgendwie geschafft 4 unterordner zu "sperren", dass ich jetzt die meldung "550 ordnerxxermission denied" erhalte, obwohl ich laut der directory info die rechte 644 auf dem ordner habe.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen dabei?


----------



## JoelH (4. August 2002)

*hmm,*

kann es sein das das Uploadscript die Rechte verändert hat ? Wenn ja dann musst du das auch wieder per Script ändern denn das Problem ist das der FTP User andere Rechte hat und eienr anderen Gruppe angehört als der Webserver (php Script) User. Darum darfst du das nicht via FTP ändern sondern musst dir wohl oder übel eine Script coden das die Rechte zurück setzt, es kann allerdings auch sein das auch dies nimmer geht dann musst du Adminrechte besitzen um da wieder rein zu kommen, es besteht die möglichkeit sich komplett die eingenen Rechte zu nehmen


----------

